# pigs ears.



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,
When can I give noodle things like pigs ears and rawhide chews? 
She will be 15 weeks old on saturday.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi - Polly had pig ears from 12 weeks and she was fine. I just keep an eye on her and don't let her have them in her crate over night. She's just started on Fish4Puppies sea jerky treats (1 a day) and loves them. Not sure about rawhide chews, I'm afraid.

Hope this helps,

Toffin
x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't suggest rawhide for dogs. The white kind, doesn't digest in their stomachs. sticking to things like Pigs eras, hoofs, pizzle sticks, antlers....are all better chews for them than rawhyde.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Woo,
I gave Malie pigs ears last week 14 weeks and she got a really runny tummy.Apparently cows ears are better as they are less fatty.I haven't managed to ind any yet though.
XClare


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

When i spoke with the guys at PAH they advised against any raw hide, pigs ears etc jasper is 15 weeks now, apparently their digestive systems aren't up to it yet! I chucked all pigs ears in the bin and jasper now has rice bones and vege chews! His tummy's been loads better x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Pig ears are great but they can give runny tummies when they are that young. Why not try a hoove, small marrow done or small stag bar instead?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper has just started showing interest in his stag bar. He had a right gnaw on it last night. He's 15 weeks, his jaw is so much stronger now so think he can manage it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I really recommend the rice bones and veggie chews too infact apart from natures diet treats, the probiotic treats and the occasional puppy choc drops this is the only treats mine have, from my experience treats are the no1 thing to cause runny poo's and I've decided to restrict my two with all other treats now but I am going to treat them to a couple of antlers this weekend.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max hoovered up Mandys leavings re pigs ears, right from 10 weeks old and was ok. He has not been able to eat a strip himself tho. I have just discovered some chicken breast strips which he eats whilst Mandy chomps on a pigs ear. They both adore dried liver treats as well. Mine also both gnaw on pig hide chews, but Max really can't get any off, but boy does he enjoy teething on them, same with the stag bar.


----------

